# results from the ice fishing outing



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i figured i would start a thread here just so everyone can see how much fun we had.

first off, i have to thank everyone that i met today. what a group of guys we have on this website. all of them are great to fish with and have fun. whale, haffie (sp??), sportsmen, treehunter, da yoop, joes cat (and daughter amanda), wetfoot, nuts, davew371, flannelfish, and the others that were there, thanks for the great time. fish or no fish, it is still fun to be outdoors with good friends.

the fishing was slow but i dont think the word slow says it all. the fishing was pretty much non-existent. i guess some guys did good in the tourney that was going on in the morning, but most were getting the stipe. and yoop you werent the only one not to get a bite, i went biteless all day too!!!

but i did get my exercise in. i would say we walked a few miles with the traveling just to find fish!!

i cant wait until melt off so i can get back there with a fly rod and rob the lake of some nice gills. it looks like a very promising lake to fish on in the warmer months, and i cant wait to give it a try. davew371 i am up for a fly fishing trip to that lake!!

sorry i cant give you details but the stories are everyone else's too so i will let them share them with you. not much for me to say except i had fun as usual. and those that have not gone to an outing yet, please do. it is a great way to meet others from the site, and learn alot at the same time!! they are a great group of guys, most of whom would give you the shirt off of their backs to help you out.

one last thing though, and i better say it before someone else does. we almost had a IFN moment with the walkie talkies, someone (not saying who yet) dropped thiers and caught it just inches before it went into the hole!! i think that was one of the greatest catches of the day!!!!!!!!!! 

cant wait to see what everyone else says about the outing!!!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Well quix, I'll have to agree with ya on the "greatest catch of the day" !! And I still can't believe I saw hoffie and whale traveling around on that 3 wheeler out there  Then hearing hoffie say "the ice is gettn shiny beneath her again, time to move her" 


Thanks again to all who went, it was great meeting you all. I really had a good time.


And if any of the local guys/gals make trips out there or any other local lake, once the ice gets solid again, give me a hollar.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Quix sorry i did'nt see your new thread. I started posting on the fisrt thread. I'll post pics. asap.


----------

